# Apparent low pressure in a zone



## MShantz (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi,
I am a relative novice when it comes to my sprinkler system so was hoping someone could help me trouble shoot and figure out next steps. Here is what's going on:
-we've owned a house that was built in 2007 for the last 3 years
-it's a small lawn; probably less than 1,000 Total sf
-sprinklers have had no issues until now
-system has 4 zones with all valves in 1 box
-noticed that zone 1 had grass that was turning yellow. Turned the system on in the middle of the day. On one side of the zone, 3 heads popped up with reduced spray, 3 did not. On the other side of the same zone zero out of 6 sprinklers popped up.
-when system is on in that zone, water comes through all sprinkler heads just apparently low pressure
-not sure if this is related but house 2 doors down was Demo'd and is near completion. I figure this is not an issue since the other zones work properly
-things I've done:
1. Cleaned out all sprinkler heads. No major cleaning except in one of them
2. Turned on solenoid manually. Still have issues
3. Looked through yard and no soft spots that would signify a leak. Only water near the sprinkler heads

Any thoughts on next steps? Please let me know. Note, i will probably not be able to work on this again for a few days as we are having a baby In the next 24 hours and it's about to snow in Denver.

Thanks for your help in advance!
Mike


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

If manually opening the valve did not produce its normal output you may need to service and clean the valve. Here is a link from irrigation tutorials to help with the process.

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/faq/repair-valve.htm


----------

